# AION ABO



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

1 Monat: €12.99 nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
3 Monate: €34.47 (entspricht €11.49 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
6 Monate: €65.94 (entspricht €10.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
12 Monate: €119.88 (entspricht €9.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit


(Beispiel: Wenn Sie sich für das 3-Monats-Modell entscheiden, wird Ihr Konto mit einer einzelnen Zahlung von €34.47 belastet. €11.49 zeigt nur die durchschnittliche monatliche Gebühr an und ist nicht der Betrag, der Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt wird.)

Kreditkarte ( Visa, MasterCard, American Express )
Game Time Card 
paysafecard
PayPal
ELV

ELV ist hier zu finden : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 1 Monat: €12.99 nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 3 Monate: €34.47 (entspricht €11.49 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 6 Monate: €65.94 (entspricht €10.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 12 Monate: €119.88 (entspricht €9.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> ...




frage: Wie lang geht die bonuszeit?


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> frage: Wie lang geht die bonuszeit?



Ah sorry, damit meinen die die 30 tage die man geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ah sorry, damit meinen die die 30 tage die man geschenkt bekommt.


k danke^^...aber man kriegt doch auch noch zusätzliche free time wenn man vorbestellt hat oder? wie lang ist die?


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> k danke^^...aber man kriegt doch auch noch zusätzliche free time wenn man vorbestellt hat oder? wie lang ist die?



Wie lang genau die ist weis man noch nicht genau. Es wird zwischen 5-7 tagen geschätzt.

Zu den zahlungsmethoden ... ich halte nichts von Gametimecards vondaher bleibt bloss Kredeitkarte naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> k danke^^...aber man kriegt doch auch noch zusätzliche free time wenn man vorbestellt hat oder? wie lang ist die?



ne du hast nur 30 tage. (WOW Model)
Da bekommste leider kein bonus^^
Ich habe den text aus dem Final ACC mit Aktiviertem CE Key von Nc Soft aus meinem ACC.
Dachte das ist was für leute die noch nicht wissen mit was man zahlen kann etc.
Ich denke das könnte für die wichtig sein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

k, also man wird ja sicherlich mindestens die zeit die man als vorbesteller hat bevor der headstart beginnt kosenlos spielen dürfen...hoffe ich^^.

Schade das es kein lifetime abo etc. gibt


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> k, also man wird ja sicherlich mindestens die zeit die man als vorbesteller hat bevor der headstart beginnt kosenlos spielen dürfen...hoffe ich^^.
> 
> Schade das es kein lifetime abo etc. gibt



hahah Haste auch wie ich nen HDRO LT acc was?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
wenn man die Digital CE jetzt bei playNC (NCsoft) kauft, kriegt man neben den 30 Tagen noch 7 Tage. Steht zumindest in der Beschreibung der CE.

Ich kann nicht zählen, aber mein Account wird am 1. November fällig, das könnten 31 Tage Oktober + die restlichen vom September sein.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Fendrin (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,



> 1 Monat: €12.99 nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 3 Monate: €34.47 (entspricht €11.49 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 6 Monate: €65.94 (entspricht €10.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 12 Monate: €119.88 (entspricht €9.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit



Quelle?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Quelle: Wie er schon geschrieben hat: Die Aboverwaltung im NCsoft-Store (wo man Accounts/Abo für AION und die ganzen anderen NCSoft-Spiele verwaltet).


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Kreditkarte
> Game Time Card
> paysafecard
> PayPal



Damit fällt AION für mich flach. GZ NCSoft. -.-


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Damit fällt AION für mich flach. GZ NCSoft. -.-



Gamecard kriegst doch überall hinterher geworfen selbst online kannst dir die keys kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (12. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Damit fällt AION für mich flach. GZ NCSoft. -.-



Begründung ?

ist doch standard, bis eben auf die Tatsache das es angeblich kein Bankeinzug geben soll. Ist das nun endgültig oder ändert sich da noch was ?


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
sieht nicht so aus, als ob NCsoft Bankeinzug im Programm hat (wenn man z.B. bei Lineage II oder so schaut, die es ja schon weitaus länger gibt). Würd ich also nicht drauf hoffen. Wobei paypal ja nix anderes ist. Ich verwende paypal auch mit meinem Bankkonto und das funzt ebenfalls gut.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Gamecard kriegst doch überall hinterher geworfen selbst online kannst dir die keys kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bis auf die Tatsache, dass Gamecards ein Stück teurer sind, als wenn ich sagen wir mal, mit Kreditkarte bezahle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine, antesten werde ich AION dennoch, aber dann muss es mich schon richtig flashen.

Dass es kein Bankeinzug gibt ist auf jeden Fall ein dicker Minuspunkt.


----------



## Kevvulk (12. Juli 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> Hi,
> sieht nicht so aus, als ob NCsoft Bankeinzug im Programm hat (wenn man z.B. bei Lineage II oder so schaut, die es ja schon weitaus länger gibt). Würd ich also nicht drauf hoffen.



nagut dann eben gamecard


----------



## Balaneth (12. Juli 2009)

Unter Kreditkarte fällt auch *Elektronisches Lastschriftverfahren.*
DH, wählt man Kreditkarte , kann man als Unteroption *ELV* anwählen und der Betrag wird dann von der angegebenen Bankkontonummer abgebucht.

Quelle: Ich hab die digitale NCsoft Collectors Edition über Paypal geordert und habe dann mein Abo eingerichtet und hatte unter Kreditkarte -> ELV als Auswahl.
Bei Lineage II hat es übrigens genauso funktioniert.


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Ups, darauf muss man mal kommen.
Kann ich aber bestätigen, unter "Credit Card Plans" findet sich tatsächlich ein "ELV".

*In Ecke stell und schäm*


----------



## Jelly (12. Juli 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> Ups, darauf muss man mal kommen.
> Kann ich aber bestätigen, unter "Credit Card Plans" findet sich tatsächlich ein "ELV".
> 
> *In Ecke stell und schäm*



Hauptsache alle mal gemeckert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nu is luft für die schlechte nachricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (12. Juli 2009)

Ohne Worte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juli 2009)

ELV
Habe ich oben hinzugefügt danke für die zusätzliche info.
Aber das übersiet man echt ich meine Kartentyp.... ELV is ne karte?! naja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (12. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 1 Monat: &#8364;12.99 nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 3 Monate: &#8364;34.47 (entspricht &#8364;11.49 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 6 Monate: &#8364;65.94 (entspricht &#8364;10.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> 12 Monate: &#8364;119.88 (entspricht &#8364;9.99 monatlich) nach inklusiver Bonuszeit
> ...



das stand auch schon fast 4 Wochen bei NCsoft, wenn man sich nen Acc gemacht hat. Zumindest bei mir der direkt dort gekauft hat.

Zu den Bezahlmethoden: ich werd wohl mit Paypal bezahlen (bzw hab sogar schon ein Monat gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), is für mich persönlich am konfortabelsten und schnellsten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Dann ist ja alles gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen zurück xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück xD



Ich war nie weg. xD Nur skeptischer.^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich war nie weg. xD Nur skeptischer.^^



^^


Aber stimmt schon. Ohne ELV wäre es bei mir auch komplizierter geworden.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juli 2009)

Hm, das man ein Jahr kaufen kann finde ich gut. Hoffe die Kosten lohnen sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (12. Juli 2009)

muss man die game time card net bei seriennummerncode benutzen eingeben?^^


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2009)

Naja, zu beginn werd ich eh erstmal n normales Abo erstellen, wenn nicht sogar 15 Tage GTC kaufen. Ich binde mich nur ungerne 12 Monate lang an ein mmorpg. 
Was aber in der Auswahl noch fehlt, wäre ein Lifetime Abo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. Juli 2009)

Ah ELV geht auch, super ist mir immer noch das Liebste.


----------



## Jackall (13. Juli 2009)

hallo? was regt ihr euch alle so auf?
paysafecard is doch wohl immernoch das einfachste ^^
grad ma zur tanke gehn und ne karte holn wird wohl jeder schaffen =P


----------



## Lorfeus (13. Juli 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hallo? was regt ihr euch alle so auf?
> paysafecard is doch wohl immernoch das einfachste ^^
> grad ma zur tanke gehn und ne karte holn wird wohl jeder schaffen =P



Das Problem das ich dabei sehe, ist dass es die Paysafekarte als 10, 25, 50 und 100€ Modell gibt. Die Monatlichen kosten aber 13 Euro betragen und man somit immer ein restguthaben auf der Karte hat. Ok man kann dieses verwenden, doch 1. wird man immer etwas Schwund haben und 2. nach mehreren Monaten Paysafekarten raussuchen, auf denen dann noch ein paar "rest" Euros sind ist auch nicht das wahre


----------



## Randor2 (13. Juli 2009)

Wunderbar das ELV geht sonst hät ich mir doch glatt mal ne Kreditkarte zulegen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow80 (13. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was aber in der Auswahl noch fehlt, wäre ein Lifetime Abo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich auch so ^^ LIfetime für 199.- Wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das würde ich mir glatt zulegen *g*


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

wird nicht kommen, da es sich für die firma nicht lohnen würde ... leider ...


----------



## Smeal (13. Juli 2009)

<---- ebenfalls ELV-Nutzer und hatte auch erst Angst^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich benutze meine VISA.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde mir auch kein Lifetimeabo kaufen! 

Ich hab auch sehr viel von AoC und WAR erhofft und wurde enttäuscht, auch Herr der Ringe konnte mich nicht lange fesseln! Man muss das Spiel ca. 1,5 Jahre lang spielen, damit es sich lohnt!


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir auch kein Lifetimeabo kaufen!
> 
> Ich hab auch sehr viel von AoC und WAR erhofft und wurde enttäuscht, auch Herr der Ringe konnte mich nicht lange fesseln! Man muss das Spiel ca. 1,5 Jahre lang spielen, damit es sich lohnt!



Da haste recht.
Ob es echt gut ist, merkt man so nach 6 Monaten meine meinung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Da haste recht.
> Ob es echt gut ist, merkt man so nach 6 Monaten meine meinung.



Und bis dahin (Wenn man so lange durchhält - Siehe H:L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) spart man Geld, weil man suchten muss und sich keine anderen Spiele mehr kauft. <3


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und bis dahin (Wenn man so lange durchhält - Siehe H:L
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Berliner verstehen sich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Juli 2009)

ELV ELV ELV ELV 

danke NCSoft, dass ihr nicht den selben Fehler wie ein hier nicht näher genanntes 1st Person MMO gemacht hat !


----------



## RomanGV1 (14. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ELV ELV ELV ELV
> 
> danke NCSoft, dass ihr nicht den selben Fehler wie ein hier nicht näher genanntes 1st Person MMO gemacht hat !



Age of Bug?


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Age of Bug?



nö da konnte bzw. kann man auch mit ELV bezahlen!


----------



## RomanGV1 (14. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> nö da konnte bzw. kann man auch mit ELV bezahlen!



ka... WOW?

Jetzt rück schon raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcatea (14. Juli 2009)

HdRo hat meines wissens kein ELV alls einziges Spiel alls Zahlungsart.

Werd auch ELV bei AION nehmen.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2009)

arcatea schrieb:


> HdRo hat meines wissens kein ELV alls einziges Spiel alls Zahlungsart.
> 
> Werd auch ELV bei AION nehmen.



Doch hat es! Wow, hdro, War und AoC haben alle ELV, das sind die Spiele, die ich gespielt habe und dort konnte ich immer mit ELV bezahlen!


----------



## arcatea (14. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Doch hat es! Wow, hdro, War und AoC haben alle ELV, das sind die Spiele, die ich gespielt habe und dort konnte ich immer mit ELV bezahlen!



Hat es eben nicht ELV da verwechselst du was bestimmt.


----------



## FraSokBUF (14. Juli 2009)

Die geben in der Codemasters-Accountverwaltung an, via Clickandbuy ELV zu haben.

Hat aber nicht wirklich was mit AION zu tun, da haben wir das Thema ja schon abgehakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## sp0tz (19. Juli 2009)

wieso is bei mir keine ELV zur auswahl ? wtf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juli 2009)

sp0tz schrieb:


> wieso is bei mir keine ELV zur auswahl ? wtf ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp0tz (19. Juli 2009)

genau das mein ich ja... bei mir steht nur Visa, MasterCard, American Express, sonst nix... das kann ja ned sein!

kanns sein das wegen dem steam key is ? ich habs über steam gekauft und dann heruntergeladen. Beim NCsoft Launcher steht bei Aion "Aion(North America)"

aber wenn ich den key bei der accounterstellung eingebe steht dann "Wählen Sie bitte einen Namen und ein Passwort für Ihren neuen Aion&#8482; (Europa)-Account. Sie haben zwei Optionen."

ich verstehs einfach ned!


----------



## FELLINGA (21. Juli 2009)

sp0tz schrieb:


> wieso is bei mir keine ELV zur auswahl ? wtf ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bist du aus Österreich? bei mir gehts nämlich auch net :X

PS: Weiß einer wo ich schnell so nen Code bzw Pre Paid Karte kriege, ohne das ich ne Kreditkarte brauch?
PSS: Habs auch bei Steam gekauft.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juli 2009)

für die, die es interessiert, ich hab Darkfall gemeint ( "1st Person" sollte wohl hinweis genug sein )

da kann ich unseren Untermietern nur mein Beileid aussprechen, wenn bei euch wirklich ELV nicht geht ^^


----------



## sp0tz (21. Juli 2009)

FELLINGA schrieb:


> Bist du aus Österreich? bei mir gehts nämlich auch net :X
> 
> PS: Weiß einer wo ich schnell so nen Code bzw Pre Paid Karte kriege, ohne das ich ne Kreditkarte brauch?



Jo, bin auch Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eine Seite gefunden, wo man eine Online Prepaid Karte kaufen kann, aber da kann man bis auf weiteres auch nur mit KK zahlen... https://directkey.de/
Auf Amazon.de, Gameware.at - meine lieblings Seiten wenns um Filme / Spiele geht, gibts die PrePaid Karten von NCSoft aber leider nicht lagernd.


----------



## FELLINGA (21. Juli 2009)

Ja ich habs auch schon gemerkt..ist natürlich ziemlich toll...jetz hab ich das game kann aber den Acc nicht aktivieren weil ich das "Abo" nicht abschließen kann und so schnell wohl keine PrePaidKarte kriege..

Jmd ne Idee?


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst doch noch garnicht aktivieren oder?

Also ich musste nur den Betakey abgegen mehr hab ich nicht gemacht....Rest kommt erst bei release und da wirds Prepaidkarten geben.


----------



## sp0tz (21. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ihr müsst doch noch garnicht aktivieren oder?



Jo das is ja das Komische am Ganzen... Ich versteh ned warum ich jetzt schon einen Bezahl Account erstellen muss für die Beta... Erst schon gar nicht wenn man eh nur alle 2 Wochen 2 Tage spielen kann. 
Nja, ich hoffe dass mich das Spiel dann umso mehr positiv überrascht wenns released wird und ich noch immer keine Chance hatte die Beta zu spielen.
Sehr positiv seh ich dem Ganzen ja entgegen, brauch echt schon ein neues Spiel, das ich mal wieder länger als paar Stunden spielen kann ( soll heißen Jahre, wie WoW, Diablo2 ) ohne dass es einfach fad ( langweilig ) wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Norjena schrieb:


> Also ich musste nur den Betakey abgegen mehr hab ich nicht gemacht....Rest kommt erst bei release und da wirds Prepaidkarten geben.



Wo hast die abgegeben, auf der NCSoft Accountverwaltungs Seite oder ?


----------



## Norjena (21. Juli 2009)

sp0tz schrieb:


> Wo hast die abgegeben, auf der NCSoft Accountverwaltungs Seite oder ?



Klar, sonst kann man sich ja nirgends nen richtigen Aion Account erstellen^^.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

FELLINGA schrieb:


> Ja ich habs auch schon gemerkt..ist natürlich ziemlich toll...jetz hab ich das game kann aber den Acc nicht aktivieren weil ich das "Abo" nicht abschließen kann und so schnell wohl keine PrePaidKarte kriege..
> 
> Jmd ne Idee?



Das ist richtig.
Um die Extras frei zu machen etc.
Und den KEY auf AKTIV zu stellen.
MUSS eine echtes zahlmittel zugefügt werden.
Das ist standard!

*Das gilt für die KEY´s der Vollversionen etc!* (haben viele wegen Key´s vom Nc Soft store!)
Sonnst kann der Key nicht genutzt werden! (das steht auch da irgendwo)
Da hat sie/er leider recht.

(Hab ich selber schon gesehen bei einem freund der sich wunderte warum er seinen Key nicht nutzen kann^^
Der hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt als er sah er muss schon nen Monat zahlen^^(nach dem bonus!Wirds aktiv der zahlmonat)


----------



## sp0tz (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Der hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt als er sah er muss schon nen Monat zahlen^^(nach dem bonus!Wirds aktiv der zahlmonat)



Naja, man muss nicht nen Monat zahlen. Man kann ja bevor die Bonus Zeit abgelaufen ist das Abo kündigen und dann wird auch nichts abgerechnet.



FELLINGA schrieb:


> PS: Weiß einer wo ich schnell so nen Code bzw Pre Paid Karte kriege, ohne das ich ne Kreditkarte brauch?
> PSS: Habs auch bei Steam gekauft.



Die NCSoft Prepaid Karten sind jetzt bei Amazon.de lagernd - http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000BPN8T4...x_ya_oh_product - meine Bestellung wurde gestern versandt. Ich hoffe halt, dass die bereits auch für Aion funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funktionieren laut Angabe mit jedem NCSoft Spiel. Na mal gespannt!
Wenns funktioniert heißts - Cya Online in 2 Wochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FELLINGA (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir den Code nun hier bestellt:

http://www.***.de/Lineage-2/L2-Key-Gamec...30-Tage-EU.html

per EPS.
5 Minuten später war das Email mit dem Code da!!!

So nun noch eine ganz dämliche Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Mein Account läuft und ist aktiviert, ich habe mir die Collectors Edition gekauft über Steam und den oben genannten CD Key.

Wenn ich jetzt schon versuche mich einzuloggen, steht da das darf ich noch nicht...ist das richtig das man sich GAR nicht einloggen kann(an nicht Beta WE's)..oder sollte man mit ner Beta Freigabe wenigstens irgendwo hinkommen?

Bzw. Mit meinen gekauften Game/CD Key, kann ich an den Beta WE's normal spielen?


(Ich hätts schon nachgelesen will nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, danke!!)


lg
DER fellinga^^


----------



## sp0tz (22. Juli 2009)

FELLINGA schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Code nun hier bestellt:
> 
> http://www.***.de/Lineage-2/L2-Key-Gamec...30-Tage-EU.html
> 
> ...



Jup, du kannst dich nur an den Beta Event Wochenenden einloggen. 

Und ne geile Key Seite. TOP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hättest sie letztes WE entdecken sollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

